# Erdung Hutschienen



## Arbeiter2011 (13 September 2011)

Immer wieder sehe ich das in Schaltschränken die Hutschienen welche auf einer nichtisolierten Montageplatte sitzen trotzdem mit einer zusätzlichen PE Klemme von der PE Sammelschiene verdrahtet werden. Meiner Meinung nach reicht die normale Erdung der Montageplatte völlig aus, denn somit sind alle Hutschienen geerdet?!
Jemand Einwände?


----------



## RalfS (13 September 2011)

Eine Besfestigung-Verbindung gilt nicht als leitende Verbindung - auch wenn sie einen sehr geringen Widerstand aufweist!


----------



## edi (13 September 2011)

> Eine Besfestigung-Verbindung gilt nicht als leitende Verbindung


Wie ist das dann bei den PE Klemmen die auf einer gemeinsamen Tragschiene
sitzen ? Die sind ja auch *nur* über die Befestigung verbunden....und ich denke 
kein Mensch verbindet die außerdem noch per "Draht" !


----------



## Stanzman (13 September 2011)

edi schrieb:


> Die sind ja auch *nur* über die Befestigung verbunden....und ich denke
> kein Mensch verbindet die außerdem noch per "Draht" !



Bei uns war letztens der Tüv Prüfer (Wir haben Abwassertechnische Anlagen) und der hat auch die Erdung der Hutschienen bemängelt. Und die Sache mit dem Verbinden alle PE Klemmen mit Draht ist überflüssig, da die Hutschiene als Leiter zwischen den Klemmen anzusehen ist. 
MfG Stanzman


----------



## Verpolt (13 September 2011)

edi schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann bei den PE Klemmen die auf einer gemeinsamen Tragschiene
> sitzen ? Die sind ja auch *nur* über die Befestigung verbunden....und ich denke
> kein Mensch verbindet die außerdem noch per "Draht" !



Ähmm, wir schon. 

Sollte die Tragschiene auf einer isolierten Platte befestigt sein, haste keine richtige PE-Verbindung.

Stell dir eine Schaltschranktür vor. Dort sitzen ggf. Tragschienen. Soll denn jetzt die PE-Verbindung über die Scharniere stattfinden? Nein. Eine PE-Verbindung zur Türe ist Vorraussetzung. Und auch zur Klemme.


----------



## Verpolt (13 September 2011)

Stanzman schrieb:


> Bei uns war letztens der Tüv Prüfer (Wir haben Abwassertechnische Anlagen) und der hat auch die Erdung der Hutschienen bemängelt. Und die Sache mit dem Verbinden alle PE Klemmen mit Draht ist überflüssig, da die Hutschiene als Leiter zwischen den Klemmen anzusehen ist.
> MfG Stanzman



Sofern eine Klemme mit einem Draht angefahren wurde!


----------



## Markus (13 September 2011)

also ich habe das aus der 60204 nicht mehr wortgetreu im kopf.
aber:

1. stand da was von "mechanische verbindung"
2. ist niete oder schraube keine "mechanische verbindung"??? --> ich sage JA das ist eine!
3. kann es im prinzip scheissegal sein wie du deine verbindung herstellst, sie muss deiner prüfung nach 60204 standhalten - bzw. den widerholungsprüfungen.
4. ich halte bei verzinkten montageplatten nahezu alle erverbindungen an die geräte für überflüssig!

die hutschienen egal ob genietet oder geschraubt haben einen sehr guten kontakt auch ohne diese zusätzliche klemme/draht!

man muss eher bei großen strömen auf den querschnitt der hutschiene achten...

frequenzumrichter die auf der verzinkten montagplatte sitzen erde ich nicht noch zusätzlich. warum auch? schutzerde: habe ich, bestätigt die messung 8zumindest bei den fu die wir einsetzten. funktionserde bzw. emv ableitung? was ist den bitte besser als der großflächige kühlkörper? die drähte machens eher noch schlechter durch ihre antennenwirkung...

in türen, kunstoffschränken und lackierten montageplatten sieht das sicher anders aus, aber bei klassischen schränken mit verzinkten platten, da übertreiben es viele - sei es aus "weil man es schon immer so macht (lackierte montageplatten) oder weil es mal geholfen hat symptome zu behandeln - man aber den eigentlichen fehler nie gefunden hat, oder eben schlichte ahnungslosigkeit...


----------



## Deltal (13 September 2011)

Mir liegt soetwas an, das eine mechanische Verbindung z.B. um eine Schiene zu befestigen oder einen FU auf der Platte zu halten nicht als Schutzerdung benutzt werden darf. 

Ob das jetzt ne Vorschrift ist, oder eine Empfehlung weiß ich jetzt net.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (13 September 2011)

edi schrieb:


> Wie ist das dann bei den PE Klemmen die auf einer gemeinsamen Tragschiene
> sitzen ? Die sind ja auch *nur* über die Befestigung verbunden....und ich denke
> kein Mensch verbindet die außerdem noch per "Draht" !



Doch wir erden alles noch per Draht auf die Kupferschiene im Schrank.
Jede Hutschiene sobald da Klemmen drauf sind oder analoge Sachen (Schirmklemmen). Und wenn wir große Lastabgänge (>25 mm² würd ich mal sagen) sogar jede 2. Motorleitung die PE Klemme nochmal direkt zur Kupfer PE-Schiene unten im Schrank.

Tja wenn man es einmal so gelernt hat machen es später alle so


----------



## Tigerente1974 (13 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> frequenzumrichter die auf der verzinkten montagplatte sitzen erde ich nicht noch zusätzlich. warum auch?



Dazu habe ich auch mal von SEW eine Auskunft bekommen. Wegen der möglichen Ableitströme soll der FU ja entsprechend geerdet werden. Auf meine Frage, warum man das immer wieder unterschiedlich vorfindet bekam ich die Antwort, dass die zusätzliche Erdung mit in das Zeitalter der isolierten/lackierten Montageplatten zurückgeht. Auf heutigen Montageplatten muss der FU nicht mehr zusätzlich geerdet werden.


----------



## Tommi (13 September 2011)

In der Zeit wo hier drüber diskutiert wird, hätten wir alle schon wieder
10 Hutschienen erden können...

Goodnight... :sm13:

Tommi


----------



## Markus (14 September 2011)

Tommi schrieb:


> In der Zeit wo hier drüber diskutiert wird, hätten wir alle schon wieder
> 10 Hutschienen erden können...
> 
> Goodnight... :sm13:
> ...


 
auch wenn ich deine beiträge sonst sehr schätze...
dieser hier ist mit abstand der dämlichste der zu diesem thema gekommen ist!


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> auch wenn ich deine beiträge sonst sehr schätze...





Markus schrieb:


> dieser hier ist mit abstand der dämlichste der zu diesem thema gekommen ist!


Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht. Es wird viel zu oft viel zu lange diskutiert...
In Anbetracht der Kupferpreise ist natürlich jeder überflüssige Draht zu viel. 
Aber lieber hab ich mal ne Erdung zu viel als ein mal zu wenig... :icon_confused:



ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Tja wenn man es einmal so gelernt hat machen es später alle so


… und die Erde ist eine Scheibe... 

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Markus (14 September 2011)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Das finde ich jetzt gar nicht. Es wird viel zu oft viel zu lange diskutiert...
> In Anbetracht der Kupferpreise ist natürlich jeder überflüssige Draht zu viel.
> Aber lieber hab ich mal ne Erdung zu viel als ein mal zu wenig... :icon_confused:
> 
> ...


 
1. ist es ein unterschied ob man spekulativ diskutiert, oder dinge immer mal wieder hinterfragt und sich über fakten informiert - es ändert sich soviel...

2. leute die das nicht tun, leute die das "schon immer so machen", und vermutlich wirklich glauben dass die erde eine scheibe ist, können das gerne tun - ich finds allerdings bedauerlich...

3. ist "zuviel" nicht immer gut, ich bin davon überzeugt dass eine umrichter der mit seinem kühlkörper großflächigen kontakt zu verzinkten montageplatte hat bessere emv eigenschaften hat als der mit den zusätzlichen "antennen"...

4. ist das vielleicht egal wenn du alle 5 jahre einen 0,75kw fu verbaust, aber wenn du 40 fu im schrank hast, dann sind die erden nicht mal eben schnell dran! oder wenn du gerätschaften mit mehreren hundert A verbaust, wo das "verdrahten" eher was mit dem "verrohren" im heizungsbau zu tun hat, da lohnt es sich schonmal drüber nachzudenken - was brauche ich wirklich?


----------



## MSB (14 September 2011)

@Markus
1. Deine Behauptungen sind auch nur Spekulation
2. Die allermeisten FU-Hersteller schreiben ziemlich eindeutig vor, wie was und in welchem Mindest-Querschnitt zu erden ist.
3. Das hast du sicherlich durch Messungen in einem EMV-Labor bestätigen lassen.
4. Ich wär ja für die Stromübertragung per Funk, (Thesla hatte da ja was, leider EMV-mäßig sehr bedenklich),
dann könntest du auf viel Kupferintensive Verdrahtung verzichten.

Zur Eingangsfrage:


			
				8.2.6 EN60204-1 schrieb:
			
		

> Alle Schutzleiter müssen nach 13.1.1 angeschlossen werden. Die Anschlusspunkte für Schutzleiter dürfen
> keine andere Funktion haben und sind nicht dazu bestimmt, um z. B. Geräte oder Teile zu befestigen oder zu verbinden



Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Markus (14 September 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> @Markus
> 1. Deine Behauptungen sind auch nur Spekulation


wir haben uns darüber mit eingien leuten unterhalten, unter anderem mit den fu-herstellern.
das mit der verschlechterung der emv-eigenschaften lasse ich als spekulation gelten, habe mir darum nicht wirklich gedanken gemacht weil es mich nicht betrifft.
das ein fu (zumindest die wo wir verbauen) über ausreichende schutz- und funktionserde verfügt wenn er auf eine verzinkte montageplatte geschraubt wird, das ist keine spekulation - sowas kann mann messen und sich durch erfahrungen bestätigen lassen!



> 2. Die allermeisten FU-Hersteller schreiben ziemlich eindeutig vor, wie was und in welchem Mindest-Querschnitt zu erden ist.


die allermeisten fu-kunden sind schlicht zu blöd einen fu richtig zu installieren! mit so einem armen kerl von der hotline eines fu-herstellers will ich echt nicht tauschen wollen...
klar steht da alles drin, da steht auch was von hf-bändern zwischen den pritschen (sieht man aber sehr selten in der praxis), da steht auch was von netzfilter und netzdrossel - ich "spekuliere" jetzt mal dass 70% der käufer eines fu nichtmal den unterschied zwischen diesen komponenten kennen!

was da drin steht, das sind die punkte die man dorfelektriker frank josef nacheinader abaerbeiten lässt wenn er bei der hotline anruft.




> 3. Das hast du sicherlich durch Messungen in einem EMV-Labor bestätigen lassen.


ne, warum auch, interessiert mich doch nicht ob es schlechter ist mit den draht oder nicht - ich mach ihn schliesslich nicht dran...



> 4. Ich wär ja für die Stromübertragung per Funk, (Thesla hatte da ja was, leider EMV-mäßig sehr bedenklich),
> dann könntest du auf viel Kupferintensive Verdrahtung verzichten.


 
ja du mich auch!




> Zur Eingangsfrage:
> Zitat von *8.2.6 EN60204-1*
> _Alle Schutzleiter müssen nach 13.1.1 angeschlossen werden. Die Anschlusspunkte für Schutzleiter dürfen
> keine andere Funktion haben und sind nicht dazu bestimmt, um z. B. Geräte oder Teile zu befestigen oder zu verbinden_
> ...


 
wenn du schon normen zitierst, dann solltest du sie auch verstehen...
du sollst keinen schutzleiter (drähte, adern, kabel, hülsen, ringe,...) an die befestigungsschrauben von geräten anbringen - was ja eigentlich logisch ist, wenn das ding einer abmontiert ist das blöd. z.b. wenn einer auf die idee gekommen ist sein netzgerät dort an der schraube vom fu mit pe zu verbinden...


----------



## Verpolt (14 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...du sollst keinen schutzleiter (drähte, adern, kabel, hülsen, ringe,...) an die befestigungsschrauben von geräten anbringen - was ja eigentlich logisch ist, wenn das ding einer abmontiert ist das blöd...



Der FU wird bei dir, wenn ich das richtig lese, mit Befestigungsschrauben auf die Montageplatte gepflanzt. Die PE-Verbindung soll über den Kühlkörper stattfinden. Somit ist der Schutzleiteranschluß des FU über die Schrauben der Befestigung gegeben  

Garantiert dir der Hersteller, daß der Querschnitt der Verbindung zum Leistungsteil -->Kühlkörper ausreichend ist?


----------



## Markus (14 September 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Der FU wird bei dir, wenn ich das richtig lese, mit Befestigungsschrauben auf die Montageplatte gepflanzt. Die PE-Verbindung soll über den Kühlkörper stattfinden. Somit ist der Schutzleiteranschluß des FU über die Schrauben der Befestigung gegeben


du sollst da nichts zusätzliches dranschrauben...
natürlich müsen federringe verwendet werden
sag mir einen vernüntigen grund warum ich das nicht machen soll!
es gibt keinen!
eure fehlinterpretation der 60204 ist für mich übrigens kein grund...

selbst wenn die norm diese interepretation zulässt, aus welchem grund soll diese einschränkung gelten? was soll passieren?




> Garantiert dir der Hersteller, daß der Querschnitt der Verbindung zum Leistungsteil -->Kühlkörper ausreichend ist?


 
also ich habe mit zwei herstellern darüber gesprochen.
schrifftlich gibts nichts.
ich traue mich nichtmal die namen der firmen zu nennen... ich habe angst die in irgendwas reinzuziehen... scheinbar ist die welt noch nicht reif für diese "technologie" solange noch viele von der orangen-montageplatten-fraktion in der branche sind...

andererseits kommen bei diesem satz da oben bei mir nur fragezeichen...
leistungsteil? kühlköper? was glaubst du was das "leistungsteil" ist? querschnitt wohin? ich gehe mal davon aus dass es sogar dir einleuchtet das es kontraproduktiv wäre alle leitenden teile innerhalb des fu zu erden... das gehäuse? das ist aber sowas von mit dem kühlkörper verbunden... also sicher ein vielfaches an querschnitt als diese blechlasche an die du deine drähte machst...


ich will natürlich keinen davon abhalten das so zu machen.
mir soll das recht sein...
aber derjenige der mich hier davon überzeugen kann dass ich es falsch mache, auf den warte ich noch - ich lerne schliesslich auch gerne was "neues" dazu...


----------



## Verpolt (14 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> du sollst da nichts zusätzliches dranschrauben...
> natürlich müsen federringe verwendet werden
> sag mir einen vernüntigen grund warum ich das nicht machen soll!
> es gibt keinen!
> eure fehlinterpretation der 60204 ist für mich übrigens kein grund...


 


> was ja eigentlich logisch ist, wenn das ding einer abmontiert ist das blöd...





> also ich habe mit zwei herstellern darüber gesprochen.
> schrifftlich gibts nichts.
> ... scheinbar ist die welt noch nicht reif für diese "technologie" solange noch viele von der orangen-montageplatten-fraktion in der branche sind...


Da hat man wenigstens was für die Akten



> andererseits kommen bei diesem satz da oben bei mir nur fragezeichen...
> leistungsteil? kühlköper? was glaubst du was das "leistungsteil" ist?


Dir auch ein nettes Danke



> querschnitt wohin? ich gehe mal davon aus dass es sogar dir einleuchtet das es kontraproduktiv wäre alle leitenden teile innerhalb des fu zu erden...


Ich leuchte...



> das gehäuse? das ist aber sowas von mit dem kühlkörper verbunden... also sicher ein vielfaches an querschnitt als diese blechlasche an die du deine drähte machst...


Ich hätte da einen FU mit Kunststoffgehäuse. KEINE Verbindung der Kühlrippen mit der Montageplatte. Dann noch einen zur Durchsteckmontage mit "hochleitenden" Dichtgummi.

Nix für ungut.

Da verlass ich mich doch lieber auf die Herstellerangaben.


----------



## knabi (14 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ...orangen-montageplatten-fraktion...


 
der war echt gut *ROFL*....


----------



## Leitmayr (14 September 2011)

*mein schönner alter rittal schaltschrank mit oranger montageplatte*




knabi schrieb:


> der war echt gut *ROFL*....


 was habt ihr alle gegen meinen schaltschrank (weis der ist alt aber auch billig und nachdem ich den selber zahlen mus und der ja 50cm X40 sein müss wär da n neuer ganzschön teuer)  aber der durts scho
mfg.
sebastian


----------



## jabba (14 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> ....
> eure fehlinterpretation der 60204 ist für mich übrigens kein grund...




Endlich mal wieder der "Markus".

Klar auf den Punkt, und aus der Praxis .
Meine Jungs haben mich mal gefragt warum wir den Schrank nicht einfach gelb-grün anmalen *ROFL*


----------



## Markus Rupp (15 September 2011)

jabba schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder der "Markus".
> 
> Klar auf den Punkt, und aus der Praxis .
> Meine Jungs haben mich mal gefragt warum wir den Schrank nicht einfach gelb-grün anmalen *ROFL*




Und dann aber bitte noch ne Nullung setzen, das ganze als TT-Netz bezeichnen und nicht vergessen den FI in die Hauseinspeisung zu setzen *Grins*

Geht nicht gegen dich jabba, aber bei einer solchen Diskussion muß ich einfach schmunzeln.

Soviel fehlinterpretationen und unterschiedliche meinungen ich hier gehört habe, so viele unterschiedliche erdungskonzepte habe ich schon sehen "dürfen", wobei manches davon sicherlich keine erdung war.



> Zitat von Markus
> ....
> eure fehlinterpretation der 60204 ist für mich übrigens kein grund...



Kann ich einfach nur zustimmen


----------



## Ludewig (19 September 2011)

Es soll sogar Leute geben, die eine S7-Schiene auf eine verzinkte Montageplatte schrauben und diese dann noch mit H07VK1,5mm² mit dem PE verbinden. Schließlich hat das Ding eine Erdungsschraube.

Okay, bei den Amis mit ihren weißen Platten können wir drüber diskutieren.


----------



## Proxy (19 September 2011)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Es soll sogar Leute geben, die eine S7-Schiene auf eine verzinkte Montageplatte schrauben und diese dann noch mit H07VK1,5mm² mit dem PE verbinden. Schließlich hat das Ding eine Erdungsschraube.



Hi,

sehe ich als zu schwach an da man mit 6mm² die SPS Schienen anfahren muss.
Für mich ist die Grundplatte keine Erde bzw. ein Ersatz, es ist nur ein Träger für Bauteile.

In vielen Fällen ist es bestimmt in Ordnung mit der Grundplatte aber naja. Ich lasse den Erdungsbolzen in den Schaltschränken von der Grundplatte sogar festschweißen um eine Dauerhafte Verbindung zu gewährleisten nachdem sie normal verschraubt wurde.

Mfg


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> sehe ich als zu schwach an da man mit 6mm² die SPS Schienen anfahren muss.
> Für mich ist die Grundplatte keine Erde bzw. ein Ersatz, es ist nur ein Träger für Bauteile.



Wir fahren die S7-Schiene auch mit 6 mm² an.
Und ich teile auch deine Meinung bzgl. der Funktion der Montageplatte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Markus (19 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wir fahren die S7-Schiene auch mit 6 mm² an.
> Und ich teile auch deine Meinung bzgl. der Funktion der Montageplatte.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


 
warum darf eine montagplatte nicht die "zentralerde" sein?
was gibts besseres?
was hat mehr querschnitt?
was hat mehr großflächige auflage?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht ,mir reicht es persönlich nicht aus nur über die
Befestigungsschrauben der Geräte zu Erden, wenn dann muß man sich auch
darüber in klaren sein was für Ströme über diese Verzinkte Schrauben ab-
geleitet werden können. Das immer nur ( sagen wir mal unbedarften ) Schalt-
schrankbauer zu überlassen, ich weiß nicht, mit Kupfer kennen die sich aus. 
Dann noch was, oft werden die Erdverbindung zum Antrieb auch über den
Umrichter realisiert, dort möchte ich *eindeutige* Verhältnisse haben, 
soll ein 10qmm zum Antrieb kommt 10qmm zum Antrieb und nicht irgendwas
'ja vielleicht 4x M4 Schrauben verzinkt'. Wenn man das weiterspinnt könnte
Mann ja am Antrieb selber, der am Gusskörper einer Maschine angeschraubt 
ist, auch die grün gelbe Arder weglassen, ein Maschinenkörper ist doch noch
massiver als dieses stück verzinktes Blech. 

Dann möchte ich, einer derer der noch aus der 'Orangen-Montagen Platten'
Fraktion stammt, aus meinen kleinen erfahrungsschatz erzählen. Diese blöden
Aludruckgusskörper können nach einen unsachgemäßen Transport schon mal
an den befestigungösen abreißen, gerade die Siemens Mikromaster
waren dafür gerne zu habe und dann gleich an allen vier befestigungsschrauben. 
Wenn dort jetzt nur Haarrisse Endständen sind, die für den Inbetriebnehmer
vor Ort nicht zu sehen waren und vlt 1-5 Jahre später möchte ein Instandhalter
während des Betriebes an ein defekten Gerät den fehlerspeicher Auslesen um
eine Diagnose durchzuführen und hängt ( weiß der Teufel warum ) an ein unter
Spannung stehenden Gerät, hätte ihn der blöde draht vielleicht das leben gerettet.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2011)

Markus schrieb:


> warum darf eine montagplatte nicht die "zentralerde" sein?
> was gibts besseres?
> was hat mehr querschnitt?
> was hat mehr großflächige auflage?



Und warum steht dann in keiner Norm und in keiner mir bekannten Montageanleitung drin, dass ich den PE nicht anschliessen muss, wenn ich das Gerät auf eine verzinkte, gerdete Montageplatte schraube? Warum haben die meisten Umrichter oder Servo-Verstärker zentrale Erdungs- bzw. Potentialausgleichsklemmen? Es wäre doch für die Hersteller auch billiger darauf zu verzichten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## McMeta (19 September 2011)

SEW Movitrac B Betriebsanleitung Seite 18:



> - Erden Sie den Umrichter und alle Zusatzgeräte hochfrequenzgerecht durch flächigen, metallischen Kontakt der Gerätegehäuse mit Masse, beispielsweise unlackierte Schaltschrank-Einbauplatten



Das der PE damit nicht mehr angeschlossen werden muss steht natürlich nicht explizit in der Anleitung.
Ob das so auch ausreichend für die Schutzfunktion ist möchte ich nicht bewerten.


----------



## Blockmove (19 September 2011)

McMeta schrieb:


> SEW Movitrac B Betriebsanleitung Seite 18:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Dann lies mal im gleichen Handbuch Seite 20 Abschnitt 4.2.17
Movitrac ist nämlich ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel. SEW schreibt sogar einen zweiten Schutzleiter vor.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## McMeta (19 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Dann lies mal im gleichen Handbuch Seite 20 Abschnitt 4.2.17
> Movitrac ist nämlich ein ganz schlechtes Beispiel. SEW schreibt sogar einen zweiten Schutzleiter vor.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Das habe ich gesehen. Ich sage ja auch das nicht explizit drin steht das die "Erdung" durch Montageplatte ausreichend ist.
Ich vertrete auch die Meinung das ein Erdungsleiter nötig ist.
Wäre dies nicht nötig, müsste nach meinem Verständnis ja auch am Gerät gekennzeichnet sein das die Gehäuserückseite/Befestigungsschrauben die PE-Verbindung herstellen (Erdungssymbol, etc.)


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2011)

Es geht halt nicht nur um den normalen Schutzleiter, sondern auch um Potentialausgleich und EMV. Die verzinkte Montageplatte wurde von Rittal nur aus EMV-Gründen eingeführt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Es geht halt nicht nur um den normalen Schutzleiter, sondern auch um Potentialausgleich und EMV. Die verzinkte Montageplatte wurde von Rittal nur aus EMV-Gründen eingeführt.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Genau, und da sollte Mann unterscheiden, es macht mit Sicherheit Sinn die 
Tafel in sein EMV Konzept mit einzubeziehen. Aber als Schutzmaßnahme sind
da zu viele Unsicherheiten, nur auf die Ausage eine Vertrieblers von den
Umrichter Hersteller, würde ich mich da nicht verlassen. Wenn dann hat es
meiner Ansicht nach eindeutig im Gerätehandbuch zu stehen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (20 September 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Ich lasse den Erdungsbolzen in den Schaltschränken von der Grundplatte sogar festschweißen um eine Dauerhafte Verbindung zu gewährleisten nachdem sie normal verschraubt wurde.
> 
> Mfg



Hmmm manchmal frage ich mich tatsächlich ob sich die leute wirklich gedanken über eine technisch korrekte ausführung ihrer tätigkeiten machen oder nur versuchen sich durch "ganz tolle maßnahmen" und "fachwissen aus dem jahre 1960" aus der affäre zu ziehen versuchen, um sich nicht eingestehen zu müßen das sie von der aktuellen technischen und gesetzlichen basis keine ausreichende ahnung mehr haben. ich glaube das festschweisen von erdungspunkten gehört nun wirklich in die zeit der orangenen platten, ich habe für solche aussagen kein technisches verständniss weil es einfach grober schwachsinn ist.

aber jedem des seine, ich versuche mich mit wichtigen, technisch wirklich anspruchsvollen arbeiten zu beschäftigen und da gehört es sicher nicht dazu das ich eine siemens-rack-schiene auf blanke montageplatte schraube, diese wiederum mit ho7v-k 6² am erdungsbolzen anfahre und selbige verbindung dann auch noch verschweise, arbeitsaufwand mal locker faktor 3 wenns reicht, macht gewinn von 1/3. für sowas hab ich kein geld und es ist sicher auch technisch *NICHT NOTWENDIG*


----------



## Verpolt (20 September 2011)

Ich lese das so, daß er einen "Zentralen-Erdungsbolzen" auf der Platte verschweißt.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> technisch *NICHT NOTWENDIG*



Also das ist, wie ich finde ein sehr dämliches Argument, technisch notwendig
ist vieles was in irgendwelchen Normen genannt wird, mit Sicherheit nicht. 
Von dem was in irgendwelchen Handbüchern/Richtlinien steht gar nicht erst anzufangen.
80% der Maschinenrichtlinie sind technisch für eine halbwegs sichere Maschine definitiv fürn allerwertesten.

Ich stimme auch mit Helmut überein, das die Argumentation von Markus,
konsequent zu Ende gedacht, mit Sicherheit dazu führen könnte, zu sagen,
das die Farbe GE/GN eigentlich praktisch nur noch für die Einspeisung, die Montageplatte, und das Maschinengestell(e) relevant ist.
Motore und sonstige Gerätschaften sind ja sowieso an das Gestell geschraubt.
Ich bin mir auch relativ sicher, das ich in vielen Fällen messtechnisch im Sinne der VDE0113,
relativ problemlos durchkommen würde.

P.S. Laut aktuellem Handbuch von Siemens bezüglich Profilschiene wär sogar mindestens ein 10mm² anzuwenden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## element. (20 September 2011)

Bei größeren Bauteilen, die flächig mit dem Kühlkörper aufliegen, würde ich die grüngelbe Strippe vielleicht auch weglassen. Aber gerade bei kleinen Geräten hätte ich da Bedenken. Bei der Fehlersuche schraubt vielleicht jemand das Gerät ab und nimmt es in die Hand, während es noch an seinen Strippen hängt und unter Spannung ist - die PE-Verbindung wird aber dann über den Monteur hergestellt.

S7 Schiene schließe ich nicht per Strippe an, die wird ja auch nie im Betrieb abmontiert...


----------



## Deltal (20 September 2011)

Ich würde eine S7 (wo es im Endeffekt um EMV und Potentialausgleich geht) nicht mit einer Schutzerdung an einem 30KW FU vergleichen.

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich auch die Ansicht, dass man so viel Arbeitszeit und Kupfer sparen will und dieses auch (irgendwie) mit den Normen begründen kann.

Ich frage mich, ob man nicht auch Kennzeichnen müsste das der Schutzleiter über die Gehäusebefestung ausgeführt wird. Wie soll sonst eine Fachkraft erkennen, dass er beim Befestigen besondere Vorkehrungen zu treffen hat (Korrosion entfernen, entfetten, Schrauben sichern usw.)
Außerdem würde ich bezweifeln, das man die Motorzuleitung mit der Grüngelben Leitung komplett am FU auflegen darf..


----------



## Ludewig (20 September 2011)

Um Himmles Willen, da tun sich keine Gräben, sondern Schluchten auf!

Wir führen die geschirmte Motorzuleitung bei FUs *immer* direkt auf den Frequenzumrichter, ohne Klemmen natürlich, sonst ist die ganze Schirmerei für die Katz. Schirm und Schutzleiter werden am FU direkt und entsprechend gekennzeichnet mit der Montageplatte verbunden.

Denn die komplette Montageplatte ist mein zentraler Erdungspunkt, nicht irgendeine Schraube.

Noch zur S7: 10mm² PE (als Schutzleiter) für eine SPS mit 24VDC?


----------



## Proxy (20 September 2011)

Rupp schrieb:


> Hmmm manchmal frage ich mich tatsächlich ob sich die leute wirklich gedanken über eine technisch korrekte ausführung ihrer tätigkeiten machen oder nur versuchen sich durch "ganz tolle maßnahmen" und "fachwissen aus dem jahre 1960" aus der affäre zu ziehen versuchen, um sich nicht eingestehen zu müßen das sie von der aktuellen technischen und gesetzlichen basis keine ausreichende ahnung mehr haben. ich glaube das festschweisen von erdungspunkten gehört nun wirklich in die zeit der orangenen platten, ich habe für solche aussagen kein technisches verständniss weil es einfach grober schwachsinn ist.
> 
> aber jedem des seine, ich versuche mich mit wichtigen, technisch wirklich anspruchsvollen arbeiten zu beschäftigen und da gehört es sicher nicht dazu das ich eine siemens-rack-schiene auf blanke montageplatte schraube, diese wiederum mit ho7v-k 6² am erdungsbolzen anfahre und selbige verbindung dann auch noch verschweise, arbeitsaufwand mal locker faktor 3 wenns reicht, macht gewinn von 1/3. für sowas hab ich kein geld und es ist sicher auch technisch *NICHT NOTWENDIG*



Ich find ja toll das jemand so schön eloquent schreibt, damit man meint er ist ein meister seines faches. 
Fakt ist jedoch das ich leider, trotz hellseherischer fähigkeiten, 1960 noch nicht geboren war und somit auch mein wissen nicht daher haben kann.

Fakt ist jedoch das ich schon SPS-Schienen gesehen hab wo zwischen Schiene und Grundplatte oxidation war und somit den Widerstand ... Was macht oxidation mit den Widerstand ich weiß es jetzt grade nicht aber ein scho kluger mensch wie Rupp wird es bestimmt wissen ... ich tippe auf einen kleineren Widerstand.
Somit wäre es ja nicht nur 1/3 gewinn sondern viel weniger ... ich mach alles falsch in meinen Beruf.(TODO-Liste Pos.1) Morgen Bewerbung schreiben als Bäcker.

So schlaue leute hatte ich schon auf baustellen wo ich dann hin durfte, um alle PE's neu zu machen, da der TÜV keine abnahme einer Anlage unterschrieben hat. Das war ein Geld gewinn. (TODO-Liste Pos.2) Den TÜV Prüfer finden und umbring ... ähm umstimmen.


----------



## Proxy (20 September 2011)

Ludewig schrieb:


> Denn die komplette Montageplatte ist mein zentraler Erdungspunkt, nicht irgendeine Schraube.
> 
> Noch zur S7: 10mm² PE (als Schutzleiter) für eine SPS mit 24VDC?



Ne die Montageplatte ist nicht der zentrale Erdungspunkt sondern eine Kupferschiene bzw. Klemmen wo alle teile wie Schaltschrankseitenwand, Schaltschrankgehäuse, Schaltschranktür, Grundplatte, FU's, SPS Rack ect. geerdet werden.

und wer hat hier von 10mm² gesprochen 6mm² war immer zu lesen, oder hab ich es überlesen? Und ja für 24V den nicht die Spannung ist entscheident sondern der Widerstand.


----------



## MSB (20 September 2011)

@proxy und Ludewig
"Noch zur S7: 10mm² PE (als Schutzleiter) für eine SPS mit 24VDC?"

Die 10mm² habe ich in den Raum geschmissen, da diese im Siemens-Handbuch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/13008499
Kapitel 6.2 (Seite 105) so stehen.



			
				S7-300 Aufbauen schrieb:
			
		

> Schutzleiter anschließen
> Verbinden Sie die Profilschiene mit dem Schutzleiter.
> Dafür ist auf der Profilschiene eine M6-Schutzleiterschraube vorhanden.
> Mindestquerschnitt des Schutzleiters: 10 mm2.





			
				S7-300 Aufbauen schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis
> Sorgen Sie immer für eine niederohmige Verbindung zum Schutzleiter. Das erreichen Sie
> mit einer möglichst kurzen, niederohmigen Leitung mit großer Oberfläche, die Sie
> großflächig kontaktieren.
> ...


Allerdings könnte man diesen Hinweis durchaus auch so interpretieren,
das man bei der üblichen verzinkten Montageplatte durchaus auf einen
separaten Schutzleiter verzichten könnte.

Allerdings geht es bei der SPS natürlich in aller erster Linie und im Prinzip ausschließlich,
um den EMV-Technischen Potentialausgleich.

Bei einem FU hingegen können mitunter richtig ernsthafte Ströme im Spiel sein,
hier sind also sehr eindeutig EMV-Belange und eine absolut elementare Schutzfunktion affektiert.
Speziell für die Schutzfunktion will ich mich nicht auf ein paar Schrauben,
welche eine eher zufällige Verbindung mit der Montageplatte sicherstellen verlassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 September 2011)

Dazu möchte ich noch mal mein Beispiel mit den Micromaster anführen,
kommt es da zum Unfall, was durchaus realistisch ist, möchte ich nicht
derjenige sein der einen Staatsanwalt ( mit zu seite gestellten Gutachter
vlt vom TÜV ) erklären muss das ein Stück verzinktes Stahl, doch eine 
wunderbare Erdfunktion hat. Dieser Unfall muss ja nicht mal durch berühren
des Umrichters hervorgerufen werden, ich kann mir häsliche sekundär Unfälle
vorstellen. 
Im übrigen ist es garnicht schwer und teuer eine saubere Erdverbindung mit
einen endsprechen Draht herzustellen, die kosten fallen doch garnicht ins
Gewicht. Was kostet die Klemme 1-2€, Stück Draht mit Hülsen 0,5€ und
der Arbeitsaufwand 5€. Wer damit Rechnen muss, der hat doch schon vorher
etwas falsch gemacht, auch wenn es 20-50 Umrichter sind.


----------



## Deltal (21 September 2011)

Das ist halt noch der Elektriker in dir 
Aber ein Kaufman würde dir vorrechnen wie viele Euros er pro Schrank sparen könnte und und und..
Da ist halt dieses typische "Wir haben ein Stück Papier auf dem steht, dass wir das so machen können"
Die Verantwortung wird an dritte abgeschoben. In dem Fall der Elektriker der nach 5 Jahren den FU tauschen muss und dabei eben nicht später mit einem Iso-Messgerät prüft ob der FU ordnungsgemäß "geerdet" ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2011)

Deltal schrieb:


> Da ist halt dieses typische "Wir haben ein Stück Papier auf dem steht, dass wir das so machen können"



Dieses Stück Papier würde ich dann mal gerne sehen. Es ist ja halt auch so
das diese Erdklemme aus einen anderen Material ist, wie die Verbindung Alu-
druckguss mit 4x M4 verzinkte Schrauben in Verzinkte Tafel mit viel zu wenig
Gewindegang das auch noch schlecht gebohrt ist. Beim Erdanschluss kann ich
aus Elektrotechnischer Sicht davon ausgehen, das dieser Anschluss für seinen
Anwendungszweck geeignet ist. 

Wer von den Schaltschrankbauern hier im Thread zieht eigentlich Einziehmuttern
in die Tafel um auf den sicheren halt des schweren Umrichters zu gewährleisten?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 September 2011)

Ich habe heute nocheinmal mit zwei Umrichter Herstellern gesprochen, beide
haben als Firmenbezeichnung drei Buchstaben. Der eine ist bei den Schwaben
angesiedelt und der eine bei uns im Östlichen Westfalen. Bei den Westfälischen 
hatte ich Glück und den Fachmann für dieses Thema an die strippe bekommen,
dieser ist für die Gerätenormung in deren Hause verantwortlich und hat folgendes
gesagt: Das eine Erdung alleine nur über das Gehäuse nicht ausreichend ist,
VDE0100 und die VDE0160 lässt zur Zeit keine andere Auslegung zu als das
der Umrichter immer noch endsprechend der Versorgung zu Erden ist. Dazu
ist eine Grün Gelbe Ader an der Anschlussklemme des Umrichters anzuschließen. 
Das Gehäuse selber darf nur zur EMV Maßnahme herangezogen werden. 

Beim Hersteller aus Schwaben hatte ich jemanden aus dem Support an der
Strippe und dieser vertrat die selbe Ansicht. 

Vielleicht hat hier jemand die endsprechenden Normen zu Hand und kann da
mal nachschauen, es soll in dm Kapitel Erdung stehen.


----------



## Markus (30 September 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich habe heute nocheinmal mit zwei Umrichter Herstellern gesprochen, beide
> haben als Firmenbezeichnung drei Buchstaben. Der eine ist bei den Schwaben
> angesiedelt und der eine bei uns im Östlichen Westfalen. Bei den Westfälischen
> hatte ich Glück und den Fachmann für dieses Thema an die strippe bekommen,
> ...


 

das ist jetzt natürlich ein wort, aber das fress ich noch nicht.
ich melde mich wieder, das thema interessiert mich sehr!


----------



## drfunfrock (3 Oktober 2011)

gelöscht.....


----------

